# Anyone ever started a BRAND NEW CLUB?



## R2G (2 mo ago)

Hey guys! I’m new to the forum, I’ve been shooting slingshots for a couple of years. I got into the sport by watching online, here in central Illinois I have found a grand total of zero people shooting slingshots. Darts leagues are big here, and we have a couple of axe throwing clubs, but nothing for slingshots. I’m interested in starting something to get people in the area into the sport but I know absolutely nothing about starting a club. We have archery ranges here but I’ve been told slingshots are not allowed, so I dont even have a place to just show up and shoot and spread interest. 
Does anyone have any experience with this or have any advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MakoPat started a club called Upper Cumberland Slingshot Club and at this time we meet at a pistol range. he may have more input. he also started a slingshot gathering called the Tennessee Slingshot Gathering.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

R2G said:


> Hey guys! I’m new to the forum, I’ve been shooting slingshots for a couple of years. I got into the sport by watching online, here in central Illinois I have found a grand total of zero people shooting slingshots. Darts leagues are big here, and we have a couple of axe throwing clubs, but nothing for slingshots. I’m interested in starting something to get people in the area into the sport but I know absolutely nothing about starting a club. We have archery ranges here but I’ve been told slingshots are not allowed, so I dont even have a place to just show up and shoot and spread interest.
> Does anyone have any experience with this or have any advice? Thanks in advance!


It's a bit random and I have not started a club or anything like that but I did go into a head shop that is local to me here in Indiana and I sold them about 15 slingshots and then they held something a few weekends later where they shot at some balloons and let customers win some stuff so it was kind of the start of something you could say but I was unable to attend the event but I wanted to so the people could have met me and learned more about the sport and possibly set something else up but maybe next time. It's a very odd thing to bring to people's attention honestly but most don't know the joy of it until they shoot one and hit a can lol. Any ways good luck and I hope you get something set up!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Joining Fb groups for slingshots will help finding people close to where you live. Shooting on private land like some of the tournaments held stateside is your best bet.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🤠🍻🏜 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🏜🍻🤠
You should check local laws first because in some states it's against the law to even possess a slingshot...


----------

